# WM-Nackt-Wette - alle mitmachen



## ralph2 (12. Juni 2006)

Unter: 

könnt ihr eine Wette sehen. Wenn der Typ es schafft 1 Mio leute auf die seite zu ziehen, zieht sich seine freundin aus zum wm finale in berlin.... 

mitmachen ist alles: einfach anlicken und weitersagen! der zähler ist direkt sichtbar.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (12. Juni 2006)

Nunja,.. mal sehen wieviele nackte Freundinen beim Endspiel übers Spielfeld laufen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Juni 2006)

Irgendwie werden diese Seiten richtig nervig.
Ich glaub ich mal auch mal so eine Seite, und wenn eine Million Besucher da waren trink ich ein Bier. Und bei 2 Millionen trink ich noch ein Bier. Und bei 3 Millionen noch eins!
Wahnsinn, oder?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. Juni 2006)

Wenigstens ist Svens Wettseite nicht über und über mit Werbung zugepflastert...


----------



## Alexander Schuc (12. Juni 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Irgendwie werden diese Seiten richtig nervig.
> Ich glaub ich mal auch mal so eine Seite, und wenn eine Million Besucher da waren trink ich ein Bier. Und bei 2 Millionen trink ich noch ein Bier. Und bei 3 Millionen noch eins!
> Wahnsinn, oder?



Schaffst du ja nie! Du kommst niemals mit so wenig Bier aus.


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. Juni 2006)

Da mach ich doch einfach mal ne fette Blutgrätsche und entferne die Links...denn eins dürfte ja allen hier klar sein...worum es da geht :suspekt:

Wer hier werben will, kann ja vorher seine eigenen Werbeeinnahmen aufs tutorials.de-Konto überweisen, dann wirds schon was


----------



## Nico Graichen (12. Juni 2006)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schaffst du ja nie! Du kommst niemals mit so wenig Bier aus.


Das kommt drauf an, in welchem Zeitraum er die 3 Mio. User zusammen hat. Innerhalb von ner viertel Stunde, kann man doch noch damit leben. Ab dann wird's schon kritisch und es droht Bierentzug.

@Sven
Spielverderber  
Ich hatte nicht mal Gelegenheit die Seiten zu besuchen


----------



## Alexander Schuc (12. Juni 2006)

niggo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das kommt drauf an, in welchem Zeitraum er die 3 Mio. User zusammen hat. Innerhalb von ner viertel Stunde, kann man doch noch damit leben. Ab dann wird's schon kritisch und es droht Bierentzug.



Nungut.. Dort wo er grad ist, gibts eh soviele Leut. Die könnten ihn ja bis zu einem Vollrausch unterstützen..


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. Juni 2006)

@niggo: hast wirklich nichts verpasst...
wer krasse Möpse sehen will, versuche es hier 

Ansonsten gibts ja noch genug Diebspiele und solches Zeug, wo man lustig umherklicken kann.


----------



## Nico Graichen (12. Juni 2006)

@Alex
Stimmt, in Hongkong sollte es doch ein leichte sein, 3 Mio. Klicks zusammen zu bekommen 

@Sven
Hab schon gesehen. Alex war so nett


//EDIT:
Was mich nur wundert: Warum braucht der Typ Hilfe? Kriegt der seine Freundin sonst nicht nackt zu sehen, dass er das über ne Wette machen muss


----------



## reBourne (12. Juni 2006)

LOS LOS LOS!
Noch 170K klicks für das erste BILD .

Ich nehme wetten an ! 
Ist sie Blond , Brünette oder Schwarzhaarig ?
Wiegt sie ober oder unter 100/200 KG ?

Ist es Fake oder nicht?


----------



## Suchfunktion (12. Juni 2006)

kann mir plz. nochmal jemand die url per PM schicken? thx a lot.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Juni 2006)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wer krasse Möpse sehen will, versuche es hier


Das sind ja echt mal krasse Moepse.  Ob das mal noch jugendfrei ist? 

Ich setz noch einen drauf! Bei 4 Millionen Usern trink ich *2* Bier! Und bei 5 Millionen Users mach ich noch eine bescheuerte Website! Und da werd ich dann *Sprudelwasser* trinken!


----------



## Maik (13. Juni 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich setz noch einen drauf! Bei 4 Millionen Usern trink ich *2* Bier! Und bei 5 Millionen Users mach ich noch eine bescheuerte Website! Und da werd ich dann *Sprudelwasser* trinken!


Na dann mal "Prost"


----------



## zioProduct (13. Juni 2006)

Jaja, svenswette, ich glaub diese URL ist gestern innerhalb von Stunden durch die ganze Forenwelt gewandert, und als ich da drau geklickt habe war er schon bei 3.3Milionen... Also ein oben ohne Bild liegt schon drinne  Naja, ich halte gegen Dennis:
Pro User der meine Website besucht, trink ich ein Bier, wenns bei 100 Ist, werde ich euch ein Bild vom Krankenhaus schicken, bei 1000 werde ich euch ein Bild meiner geplatzen Leber schicken und bei 1Mil könnt ihr sehen wie ein Körper aussieht, der zu 98% aus Bier besteht! Und ich wette dann hab ich auch Möpse, also habter da auch was davon  
Ich muss wohl auch mal mit meiner Kollegin so ne Wette mache, bei 1Mil macht sie dies für mich, bei 2 das, bei 3 dies und das bei 4 dies und das für eine Woche und bei 5 dies und das für nen Monat, und anschliessend brauch ich keine User mehr weil sie so geschafft ist, dass sie so oder so bei mir bleibt... Das nennt sich wohl Frauenfindung für Uwinisten die sich dem Keller der Burg Uwenstein zugesprochen haben und die reale Welt ausgeblendet haben... Und da unser Frauenbeauftragter eh nix taugt, müssen wir armen Uwinisten halt so zu unseren Frauen kommen...

Also bitte klickt meinen Link an, und lasst euch durch die komische Formatierung der Zahl nicht beinflussen, ist eine Uwinistische Zauberzahl, und wenn ihr mit dieser Zauberzahl zu einer Bank geht, und sagt: "Ich habe herausgefunden, das folgende Zahl versucht hat sie Online zu belangen.." werden sie euch ein nettes Dankeschön geben!

Also bitte hier klicken: Link um Bruder ziop Frauen zu beschaffen

PS:Auch hier finden Menschen mit genügend Menschenvertand nichts als die Wahrheit, ich meine das NICHT Ironisch, sondern hoffe echt auf eure Hilfe!...

;-)


----------



## Suchfunktion (13. Juni 2006)

zioProduct hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> Und da unser Frauenbeauftragter eh nix taugt, müssen wir armen Uwinisten halt so zu unseren Frauen kommen...


Niemand sagte etwas von Frauen-BESCHAFFUNG


----------



## aruba-x-x (13. Juni 2006)

Das heißt wir haben noch keinen Frauen-Beschaffer!? OMG!


----------



## zioProduct (14. Juni 2006)

Unter svenswmwette.com (welche keine Werbebanner besitzt) ist nun das erste Bild online, und das Tangabildchen sollte auch bald kommen...

Auch wens Fake ist, ne hübsche Dame schaut man sich doch immer gerne an


----------



## reBourne (14. Juni 2006)

2 Millionen sind erreicht und 2 Bilder sind up .....looooos macht sie nackkööög


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. Juni 2006)

http://www.florian-schiessl.de/wordpress/?p=134

///edit: Sehe gerade, dass die Seite derzeit down ist. Auf jeden Fall ist die ganze Kampagne ein Fake.
Gründe stehen auf der Seite, wenn sie dann mal wieder gehen würde...


----------



## Freak2k (14. Juni 2006)

Unter svenswmwette.com wird uns Männern nach dem Lesen des Textes natürlich erstmal warm ums Herz.
Toll, eine nackte flitzt beim WM Finale. Was kann's besseres für's (Männer-)Herz geben...
Also schnell den Link an alle im ICQ weiterschicken. Doch Moment, gehen wir mal 10 Sekunden in der Zeit zurück.
Da poppt uns nämlich ein Werbefenster entgegen. Oha. Ein PopUp von LayerAds schiebt sich uns entgegen, welches wir natürlich schon gleich weggeklickt haben (wurde es nicht vom Popupblocker geblockt).
Und da hab ich mich mal etwas schlau gemacht und auf der LayerAds Homepage ein wenig gekramt. Für 1000 Einblendungen bekommt der Werbende 7,50EUR. Oha, ein Schelm wer böses denkt. Da zücken wir doch mal den Rechenschieber und rechnen... 5.000.000 / 1.000 * 7,5 macht schlappe 37.500,-. Da LayerAds natürlich nicht ganz doof ist, werden nur die "guten" Einblendungen gezählt.
Also die, die scheinbar gelesen werden bzw lang genug aufbleiben, um als gelesen zu gelten. Doch selbst wären das nur die Hälfte aller Einblendungen - Sven macht ein gutes Geschäft. Immerhin flitzt dafür ja auch eine (seine?!) Freundin über's Spielfeld!
Wo wir bei dem nächsten Haken wären. Wer bitte wähnt sich schon in der glücklichen Situation, Tickets für das WM Endspiel zu haben? Diese Chance ist schonmal relativ gering. Aber gut, glauben wir ihm. Dann aber:
WER IST SO BLÖD UND LÄSST SICH DANN BEIM FLITZEN VERHAFTEN!
Alles in allem sieht das also eher wie eine verarsche um Geld zu machen aus

*habs auch nur mal aus einen anderen forum rauskopiert aber gibt ja genug "dumme" die den link noch weiter verteilen und draufklicken


----------



## saibot (15. Juni 2006)

Kennt ihr zufällig auch oranjes-bye-bye.de oder vielleicht einen Typ namens "Frank Gundermann"? Nein? Jetzt schon... Ist ein gar nicht so uncleveres Kerlchen... Mit jedem eurer Klicks wandern ein paar Cent in seine Tasche....und dass das Mädel mit der Schokolade vorm Rechner jemals auch nur in die Nähe eines Spielfeldes kommt glaubt ihr doch nicht im Ernst, oder?

Hier noch 2 Links, die das ganze erklären....

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=10600148&forum_id=99013

http://search.msn.de/results.aspx?q=ip:212.88.149.167&first=1&FORM=


----------



## zioProduct (15. Juni 2006)

Freak2k, es ist so ziemlich allen hier klar das es nur ums Geld geht...
Ich mach sogar ne Wette, dass

svenswmveraschde.de von der selben Person ist...

Anyway, da ich, auch wenn ich hier im Büro IE habe, einen Popupblocker aktiv habe, ist mir das mit dem Geld eigentlich egal


----------



## Suchfunktion (15. Juni 2006)

Das einzig schlimme fuer mich an der ganzen Sache ist, dass er sowohl oranjes-bye-bye sowie allemagne-bye-bye betreibt.

Somit begeht er Hochverrat und muss dafuer entweder
1.) gesteinigt werden,
2.) gekoepft werden oder
3.) ganz langsam sterben indem man ununterbrochen ein Feuerzeug unter seinen Kopf haelt.

Toetet den Verraeter.. Ulululululuuuu... lol 

Naja, der Typ ist halt kreativ und die meisten regen sich eh nur auf, weil der Typ damit so viel Erfolg hat


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Juni 2006)

Suchfunktion hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Somit begeht er Hochverrat und muss dafuer entweder
> 1.) gesteinigt werden,
> 2.) gekoepft werden oder
> 3.) ganz langsam sterben indem man ununterbrochen ein Feuerzeug unter seinen Kopf haelt.


Entweder-oder gibt's hier nicht. Ich bin fuer alle 3 Punkte, in der genannten Reihenfolge.


----------



## zioProduct (15. Juni 2006)

Wie stehts mit Erbeerigen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Juni 2006)

Das gehoert doch schon zur Prozedur, und zwar vor und nach jedem der 3 genannten Punkte.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (15. Juni 2006)

Och mann, jetzt sinds schon 3 mio und das oben ohne Bild ist immer noch nicht da.


----------



## Christian Fein (15. Juni 2006)

ich seh das nun gar nicht so negativ. Natürlich macht der Typ damit nur kohle, aber wenn eine klevere Idee belohnt wird ohne das es jemand anderen was kostet, wieso nicht?

Das Geld das er verdient bekommt geht ja nicht irgendwo abhanden (ausser bei der Firma mit ihren Werbeeinblendungen und die kann nur froh sein 3 Mio Werbeeinblendungen mehr in ihre Statistik aufnehmen zu können  ).

Der Besucher der 1-2 Bildchen sieht wird nun auch nicht wirklich penetriert von der Werbung und bekommt was süsses zu gucken zudem. Wüsste nicht wo da irgenwo ein Problem ist


----------



## Alexander Schuc (15. Juni 2006)

Christian Fein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Besucher der 1-2 Bildchen sieht wird nun auch nicht wirklich penetriert von der Werbung und bekommt was süsses zu gucken zudem. Wüsste nicht wo da irgenwo ein Problem ist



Das Problem ist, dass nun der Counter auf 3068922 steht, aber das Bild noch nicht da ist!


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Juni 2006)

Hallo!


			
				Christian Fein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .....Wüsste nicht wo da irgenwo ein Problem ist


Das Problem ist es, dass der Typ die Werbeeinnahmen gleich wieder los ist (Geldstrafe) wenn seine Süsse über den Bolzplatz flitzt. ^^

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Alexander Schuc (15. Juni 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Das Problem ist es, dass der Typ die Werbeeinnahmen gleich wieder los ist (Geldstrafe) wenn seine Süsse über den Bolzplatz flitzt. ^^
> 
> Gruss Dr Dau



Das ist (wäre) aber sein Problem, und nicht unseres.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (15. Juni 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Das Problem ist es, dass der Typ die Werbeeinnahmen gleich wieder los ist (Geldstrafe) wenn seine Süsse über den Bolzplatz flitzt. ^^


Kostet doch nur 140 Euro


----------



## TvP (15. Juni 2006)

Also nen Layer wird nicht mehr angezeigt, dafür aber von sponsorads nen Script geladen.komisch..

Wenns so weitergeht ist sie zum Wochenende schon nackig, bei rund ner Million visits pro Tag *hihi*

Zählt der Counter eigentlich jeden reload? Man könnts dann ja beschleunigen..


----------



## daddz (15. Juni 2006)

Ich schmeiß nur mal diese Links in die Runde:

http://hoer-auf-mit-dem-scheiss.1.vg/?svenswmwette
http://hoer-auf-mit-dem-scheiss.1.vg/?wirhabensven

greetz
daddz


----------



## TvP (15. Juni 2006)

Also jetzt ist die Seite weg und man kommt nur noch zu firstload :-(

Sie flitzt wohl doch nicht.


----------



## daddz (15. Juni 2006)

> Sie flitzt wohl doch nicht.


Hast du das ernsthaft erwartet?

greetz
daddz


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Juni 2006)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kostet doch nur 140 Euro


Hast Du schon persönlich Erfahrungen gemacht?! 
Die Typen waren aber (anscheinend) nicht nackt. 
Da steht aber auch noch etwas von 1.000 € für "den entstandenen Aufwand". 

Die WM ist ja eine öffentlich Veranstaltung, dem nach dürfte es eine Ordnungswidrigkeit sein.
Da gab es doch mal (ich glaube) einen Psychologen der immer nackt mit dem Fahrrad gefahren und durch die Parks gejoggt ist..... der durfte ja auch so einiges löhnen.
Die WM wird ja im TV übertragen..... bei den Amis gehen Schadenersatzforderungen doch gleich in die Millionenhöhe.
Was passiert also wenn ein Kind einer "gutbürgerlichen" Amerikanischen Familie einen "seelischen Schaden" beim Anblick des nackten Mädels im TV erleidet? ^^

Bei "svenswmwette" frage ich mich aber auch: ist es "unser" Sven U. *sfg*


----------



## TvP (15. Juni 2006)

daddz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast du das ernsthaft erwartet?
> 
> greetz
> daddz



Na eigentlich nicht, wobei's die Stimmung auflockern würde *hihi*


----------



## Alexander Schuc (15. Juni 2006)

Sie geht übrigens wieder.. also, die Seite.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Juni 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei "svenswmwette" frage ich mich aber auch: ist es "unser" Sven U. *sfg*


Solang der nicht sein Tool hat das er schonmal hatte, und natuerlich das Tool mit dem er ueber AOL 6.0 anonym in's Internet kann, und natuerlich ein Tool was ihm dann auf Knopfdruck eine hirnrisse Website erstellt ist das auszuschliessen.


----------



## reBourne (15. Juni 2006)

BOAH.
Ich bin dafür das man so ein script baut und damit der counter auf 1000000000 steigt . 
Dann bekommmt er wenigstens kein Geld wegen betruges XD


----------



## fanste (15. Juni 2006)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sie geht übrigens wieder.. also, die Seite.



Echt? Ich komme immer noch auf Firstload.de. Ich denke mal, das wars mit der "Wette".


----------



## Alexander Schuc (15. Juni 2006)

Mh, ok. Geht gerade wieder nicht.



			
				fanste hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich denke mal, das wars mit der Wette.



Die Wette hat nie wirklich existiert? Eher nur die Absicht Geld zu machen.


----------



## fanste (15. Juni 2006)

Ich hatte die " vergessen


----------



## TvP (15. Juni 2006)

Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und seine Freundin bietet uns noch was, fürs fleißige klicken. Werde die nächsten Tage nochmal rauf.
Achja, bei 37.500 € hält das Finanzamt auch die Hände auf *hihi*.


----------



## reBourne (15. Juni 2006)

fanste hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hatte die " vergessen


Ich glaube du hast Punkt 15,der Nettiquette nicht beachtet


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Juni 2006)

@Dennis, vielleicht sucht er ja die ganzen "Tools" um schummeln zu können.


----------



## vault-tec (16. Juni 2006)

Hehehehehehe...

*Schallendes Gelächter*

Ist das herzig, wie ihr euch alle von so ein paar Bildchen auf... ähm... stacheln lasst. 
Tjaja, Sex sells und ist ja auch Brunftzeit... Ich finde, das Geld hat er sich verdient, der Sven.

Belustigten Gruß, Niko ;-)


----------



## Suchfunktion (17. Juni 2006)

Also dass die Seite jetzt unter den Fingern von Firstload laeuft, haetten wir uns ja sicher alle denken koennen.

Dafuer kamen sicher noch ein paar Hunderter/Tausender zu den LayerAds-Einnahmen hinzu 

Also fuer das Geld was der kleine Hoden jetzt hat,
kann er sich in irgendeinem Land sicherlich ein Girl 'kaufen' (lol) und dass dan bei der WM wirklich ueber den rasen flitzen lassen   

(Ist das wirklich Sven Uwe gewesen?  )


----------



## Flashy (19. Juni 2006)

Da ist doch der Sven Fremdgegangen und seine Freundin schlägt ne neue Wette vor...

http://www.heute-online.ch/wissen/play/artikel38863

Mal schauen ob die 2 Mädel es schaffen


----------



## Suchfunktion (19. Juni 2006)

LOL oh mann is das ganze krank


----------



## TvP (19. Juni 2006)

OK, wo kann ich für Kathy voten, will Sie in schwarz rot gold über den Platz flitzen sehen


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (19. Juni 2006)

Schwarz-Rot-Gold gefärbt? Wo denn? ;-]
Also komplett eingefärbt würde es doch die Sicht ungemein einschänken...


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2006)

TvP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> OK, wo kann ich für Kathy voten, will Sie in schwarz rot gold über den Platz flitzen sehen


"Kathy" will aber 10.000.000 Hits und heisst nach "eigenen" Angaben Victoria. ^^
Und (oh Wunder) ist die Seite (genauso wie unzählige andere auch) im gleichem Stil aufgebaut wie die von Sven. 
Mit anderen Worten, Kathy ist Victoria, Victoria ist Alfredo, Alfredo ist Sven und Sven ist (unabhängigen Seiten zufolge) Sergius.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (19. Juni 2006)

> Kathy ist Victoria



Ok, würd noch gehen, aber



> Victoria ist Alfredo



jetzt wirds eklig.


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2006)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .....jetzt wirds eklig.


Na, dann passt es doch. ^^


----------



## Nico Graichen (19. Juni 2006)

Kathy oder Viktoria ist doch egal.
Die kommt aus Siegburg (falls es sie wirklich gibt), das ist ganz hier in der Nähe. Das weiß ich doch schon, was ich am WE mach


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juni 2006)

niggo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kathy oder Viktoria ist doch egal.
> Die kommt aus Siegburg (falls es sie wirklich gibt), das ist ganz hier in der Nähe. Das weiß ich doch schon, was ich am WE mach





> Victoria ist Alfredo


Na dann mal viel Spass mit Alfredo.


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na dann mal viel Spass mit Alfredo.


Oh Gott..... ich kugel mich schon wieder auf dem Boden.


----------



## Nico Graichen (19. Juni 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na dann mal viel Spass mit Alfredo.


Argh, ich hab das schon gelesen, keine Angst.
Aber bis jetzt geh ich erstmal noch von der Person aufm Foto aus. 
Und die sieht doch nicht wirklich aus wie Alfredo oder Sven oder wieauchimmer. Sondern eher wie Kathy oder Viktora. Und was sind schon Namen?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (19. Juni 2006)

niggo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Argh, ich hab das schon gelesen, keine Angst.
> Aber bis jetzt geh ich erstmal noch von der Person aufm Foto aus.
> Und die sieht doch nicht wirklich aus wie Alfredo oder Sven oder wieauchimmer. Sondern eher wie Kathy oder Viktora. Und was sind schon Namen?



Naja, wer weiss was sie/er zwischen den Beinen hat. )


----------



## Nico Graichen (19. Juni 2006)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja, wer weiss was sie/er zwischen den Beinen hat. )


Na hoffentlich das passende Gegenstück zu dem was ich zwischen den Beinen hab.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (19. Juni 2006)

Wenn du wirklich auf Alfredo triffst wirds unwahrscheinlich sein..


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2006)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du wirklich auf Alfredo triffst wirds unwahrscheinlich sein..


Dann kann mans ja noch immer "anpassen". ^^


----------



## Nico Graichen (19. Juni 2006)

OK, da hast du recht. Aber das glaub ich nicht

@DrDau
Was aber nicht so wirklich das gleiche wäre


----------



## Alexander Schuc (19. Juni 2006)

Tjo, braucht sich ja nur einer umzudrehen..


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2006)

niggo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @DrDau
> Was aber nicht so wirklich das gleiche wäre


Warum nicht einfach mal was neues probieren?!


----------



## Nico Graichen (19. Juni 2006)

na du kommst auf Gedanken
*Themabeendeundoffgeh*



			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum nicht einfach mal was neues probieren?!


Dann bleib ich doch lieber beim gewohnten


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2006)

Wieso ich?
Wer wollte denn zu Alfredo?!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (19. Juni 2006)

He.. nicht drücken niggo! DrDau übt auch mit dir


----------



## Nico Graichen (19. Juni 2006)

@DrDau
Das war nicht für dich sondern für Alex

@Alex
Kann dir grad nicht folgen


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2006)

ROFL
Weil ich Dr. bin?
OK, er kann sich ja schonmal frei machen. ^^


----------



## Nico Graichen (19. Juni 2006)

*schluck* *mitrückenzurwandstell*
och nö, lass mal


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2006)

Guck mal, da liegt nen Hunni auf dem Boden. ^^


----------



## Nico Graichen (19. Juni 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Guck mal, da liegt nen Hunni auf dem Boden. ^^


*armverlängerungnehmundaufheb*


----------



## Alexander Schuc (19. Juni 2006)

> Bück dich, ich drück dich




Hajo hajo..




> @Alex
> Kann dir grad nicht folgen


Meinte nur du sollst nicht off gehen, wir bringen das jetzt zu ende..


----------



## Nico Graichen (19. Juni 2006)

aso, ich hatte schon wieder schlimmes von dir erwartet


----------



## Alexander Schuc (19. Juni 2006)

niggo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aso, ich hatte schon wieder schlimmes von dir erwartet



Das für dich schlimmste/unangenehmste wird wohl von DrDau auf die zukommen.


----------



## Nico Graichen (19. Juni 2006)

Wenn er sich so anstellt, wie der Name vermuten lässt, bezweifel ich das


----------



## Alexander Schuc (19. Juni 2006)

Wir werden ja sehen. Kannst ja schonmal in Stellung gehen, und warten...


----------



## Nico Graichen (19. Juni 2006)

niggo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *mitrückenzurwandstell*


Bin ich doch schon 

diese Österreicher kommen immer auf ideen


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2006)

Wie gesagt.....


			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> OK, er kann sich ja schonmal frei machen.


^^


----------



## Alexander Schuc (19. Juni 2006)

Ja schau doch genau! Geh ran DrDau!

Ein bissl zurechtrücken musst halt noch..


----------



## Nico Graichen (19. Juni 2006)

Hiiiiiiiilllllllllllllllllllllfffffffffffffffffffe ich werd von nem Dau vergewohltätigt.
PS: mein Bier ist alle, ich bin jetzt weg


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2006)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja schau doch genau! Geh ran DrDau!
> 
> Ein bissl zurechtrücken musst halt noch..


Ich schaue ja genau..... und er ist noch nicht "frei"..... da guckt noch was raus. ^^
Da nützt auch dass zurechtrücken nichts. 

@niggo, trink nicht so viel..... dann hast Du mehr "davon".


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2006)

Hat hier einer Drogen verteilt als ich nicht da war?


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juni 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat hier einer Drogen verteilt als ich nicht da war?


Weils so komisch riechen tut? ^^


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Weils so komisch riechen tut? ^^


Nee, das wird wohl daran liegen, dass der Alex sich mal wieder nicht an die "Abgas"-Verordnung haelt.

Was ich mein ist das wirre Zeug das Ihr hier redet.


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juni 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was ich mein ist das wirre Zeug das Ihr hier redet.


Ach so, dass meinst Du...... nee, dass kommt von den vielen Erdbeeren.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ach so, dass meinst Du...... nee, dass kommt von den vielen Erdbeeren.


Hmm, muss ich wohl mal anderen Duenger nehmen.


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juni 2006)

Naturdünger......
Du muss aber noch warten..... Sven Uwe ist grad mit dem Güllewagen unterwegs..... ein Virtuelles Modem suchen. ^^


----------



## vault-tec (20. Juni 2006)

*@Alexander Schuc&Dr.Dau&Niggo:*
Ihr habt doch echt zuviel Tee geraucht... 

Ich empfehle euch dringend nochmal die Netiquette durchzulesen, speziell Punkt 4 und 5 ("tolerant, fair" bzw. "menschenverachtend"). Und dann vielleicht nochmal die Nutzungsregeln, speziell Punkt 4.1 ("herabwürdigend, diffamierend"). 

Niko


----------



## Nico Graichen (20. Juni 2006)

Azmodan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *@Alexander Schuc&Dr.Dau&Niggo:*
> Ihr habt doch echt zuviel Tee geraucht...
> 
> Ich empfehle euch dringend nochmal die Netiquette durchzulesen, speziell Punkt 4 und 5 ("tolerant, fair" bzw. "menschenverachtend"). Und dann vielleicht nochmal die Nutzungsregeln, speziell Punkt 4.1 ("herabwürdigend, diffamierend").
> ...


An welcher Stelle hab wir diese Punkte verletzt? Also speziell ich?


----------



## vault-tec (20. Juni 2006)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bück dich, ich drück dich





			
				Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> niggo hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				niggo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *mitrückenzurwandstell*





			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @niggo, trink nicht so viel..... dann hast Du mehr "davon".



Damit zum Beispiel. Das Runterbeten von Vorurteilen auf Grundschulniveau um dann Minderheiten damit ins Lächerliche zu ziehen würde ich schonmal in den Bereich einordnen... 

Niko


----------



## zioProduct (20. Juni 2006)

*azmodannichtversteh*
:-(


----------



## Alexander Schuc (20. Juni 2006)

Man man man man..


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juni 2006)

Azmodan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *@Alexander Schuc&Dr.Dau&Niggo:*.....[schnipp]


Ähm, hallo?!
Du weiss aber schon dass wir im Fun-Forum sind?
Wenns nach Deiner Meinung geht (Stichwort: Netiquette) müsste dieses so wie div. andere Themen (Stichwort: Sven Uwe) gelöscht/geschlossen werden und zahlreiche User (inkl. Deiner Wenigkeit) verwarnt werden. 
Ich denke wenn wir uns zu sehr "daneben benehmen" würden, hätte einer der Mods/Admins schon lange etwas unternommen.

So, und weil Du ein Spielverderber bist, wirst Du nun zur Strafe "geerdbeert". *mit Erdbeeren auf Azmodan werfe*


----------



## zioProduct (20. Juni 2006)

Ihr nichtsnutzigen Trolle dürft euch alle als Verwarnt sehen!

Und wehe ihr schmeisst mir nochmal vergammelte Erdbeeren in meine Bibliothek!!


----------



## der_Jan (20. Juni 2006)

Les mal Azmadons Blog, dann weißt du warum er sich angegriffen fühlt -_-
Ganz nachvollziehen kann ichs trozdem nicht.


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juni 2006)

der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Les mal Azmadons Blog, dann weißt du warum er sich angegriffen fühlt -_-
> Ganz nachvollziehen kann ichs trozdem nicht.


Ah, ich verstehe. 
Trotz allem sind wir im Fun-Forum..... da sollte man nicht alles so ernst nehmen.
Oder würde sich jemand über z.b. Blondinen-/Frauenwitze aufregen?
Wenn ihr wüsstet was die Frauen sich so alles erzählen wenn sie unter sich sind.....


----------



## Alexander Schuc (20. Juni 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ihr wüsstet was die Frauen sich so alles erzählen wenn sie unter sich sind.....



Erzähl mal.


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juni 2006)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Erzähl mal.


Nee, lass mal lieber..... sonst verstosse ich noch gegen die Netiquette.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nee, lass mal lieber..... sonst verstosse ich noch gegen die Netiquette.


Naja, immerhin wurdest Du von einem Admin dazu aufgefordert, und Du warst doch damals sicher beim Bund, oder? Wenn ja, dann muesstest Du auf jeden Fall wissen wie man mit Aufforderungen durch Vorgesetzte umzugehen hat.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (20. Juni 2006)

DrDau! Stramm stehen und berichten!


Oder so.. musste dort nicht hin


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2006)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> DrDau! Stramm stehen und berichten!
> 
> 
> Oder so.. musste dort nicht hin


Das heisst *melden*.
Vor allem *Bescheid sagen* ist beim Bund sehr "beliebt".


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juni 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja, immerhin wurdest Du von einem Admin dazu aufgefordert, und Du warst doch damals sicher beim Bund, oder? Wenn ja, dann muesstest Du auf jeden Fall wissen wie man mit Aufforderungen durch Vorgesetzte umzugehen hat.


Hat ein Admin was zu melden?! 
Und ja, ich war beim Bund..... und habe mir (bzgl. der Aufforderungen/Befehle) so manchen Ärger eingehandelt. ^^
Wie heisst es so schön? Ein Gentleman geniesst und schweigt..... schliesslich will ich ja auch weiterhin das Privileg geniessen mich zu den "Frauenrunden" zu gesellen. 

[edit]
Bescheid. 
[/edit]


----------



## Alexander Schuc (20. Juni 2006)

Bekommt eh keine mit, dass du hier ausgepackt hast - und ob du ein Gentleman bist, wage ich zu bezweiflen..


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und habe mir (bzgl. der Aufforderungen/Befehle) so manchen Ärger eingehandelt. ^^


Du auch? 
Aber wenigstens genoss ich bei dem Verein als Post-Beauftragter das Privileg mir nicht jedes mal die Karate-Handkante in's Gesicht schlagen zu muessen wenn ich jemandem ueber den Weg gelaufen bin. Bei manchen schon, aber nicht bei allen.


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juni 2006)

@Alexander, sicher? Hier treiben sich auch Frauen rum. 
Abgesehen davon, treiben sich hier auch Leute aus meinem persönlichem Bekannten-/Freundeskreis rum. 
Ist also besser wenn ich weiter schweige. 

@Dennis, ja, ich auch.
Bei mir war die Handkante aber Bestandteil vom "harten Hut"..... und dieser wiederum war fest mit meinem Kopf verwachsen. 
Auch das strammstehen war schon so tief in mir drin, dass ich schon stramm stand bevor mich ein Vorgesetzter ins "Achtung" stellen konnte. ^^


----------



## Alexander Schuc (20. Juni 2006)

Du kannst mir natürlich auch gerne eine PM schicken,.. ;D


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei mir war die Handkante aber Bestandteil vom "harten Hut"..... und dieser wiederum war fest mit meinem Kopf verwachsen.
> Auch das strammstehen war schon so tief in mir drin, dass ich schon stramm stand bevor mich ein Vorgesetzter ins "Achtung" stellen konnte. ^^


Eins meiner Mottos ist ja "nicht stressen lassen". Und das galt auch beim Bund. Selbst in der Grundausbildung. Mir war ehrlich gesagt sch...egal wenn mich jemand angemault hat, wenn's mir zu weit ging hab ich auch zurueckgemault, vor allem wo der eine StUffz ein paar Jahre juenger war als ich.
Aber in der Kp nach der Grundausbildung kam ich wunderbar mit allen zurecht, wir hatten regelmaessig Fruehstueck mit Spiess und Chef, mit den Uffzen waren wir per Du und einer von denen ist auch schonmal in's GeZi gekommen und hat mich zum Rauchen "abkommandiert".


----------



## Nico Graichen (20. Juni 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eins meiner Mottos ist ja "nicht stressen lassen". Und das galt auch beim Bund. Selbst in der Grundausbildung. Mir war ehrlich gesagt sch...egal wenn mich jemand angemault hat, wenn's mir zu weit ging hab ich auch zurueckgemault, vor allem wo der eine StUffz ein paar Jahre juenger war als ich.
> Aber in der Kp nach der Grundausbildung kam ich wunderbar mit allen zurecht, wir hatten regelmaessig Fruehstueck mit Spiess und Chef, mit den Uffzen waren wir per Du und einer von denen ist auch schonmal in's GeZi gekommen und hat mich zum Rauchen "abkommandiert".


Das kommt mir alles so bekannt vor *zurückentsinn*
Du warst nicht zufällig in Regensburg?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2006)

Nein, ich war in Duesseldorf, also gleich um die Ecke, da ich ja urspruenglich aus Duisburg bin.


----------



## Nico Graichen (20. Juni 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein, ich war in Duesseldorf, also gleich um die Ecke,


Chemie ist nicht deine Stärke oder? ;-] 


			
				Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> da ich ja urspruenglich aus Duisburg bin.


Das hat nicht wirklich was zu sagen. Ich komm aus Thüringen und musst zum zänkigen Bergvolk. Wir hatte sogar einen aus Bremen. Würde eher sagen, da hast du glück gehabt


----------



## Christian Fein (20. Juni 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eins meiner Mottos ist ja "nicht stressen lassen". Und das galt auch beim Bund. Selbst in der Grundausbildung. Mir war ehrlich gesagt sch...egal wenn mich jemand angemault hat, wenn's mir zu weit ging hab ich auch zurueckgemault, vor allem wo der eine StUffz ein paar Jahre juenger war als ich.
> Aber in der Kp nach der Grundausbildung kam ich wunderbar mit allen zurecht, wir hatten regelmaessig Fruehstueck mit Spiess und Chef, mit den Uffzen waren wir per Du und einer von denen ist auch schonmal in's GeZi gekommen und hat mich zum Rauchen "abkommandiert".



puh zum Glück kommen die Stuffze nicht ganz so schlecht weg in dem Thread. Sonst müsst ich mich ja fast schämen selber einer gewesen zu sein.
Wobei ich war auch ein lieber, wenn ich nen guten Tag hatte  ;-]


----------



## Nico Graichen (20. Juni 2006)

och Stuffze sind's doch gar nicht wert, dass über sie geredet wird
Stuffz ist doch auch nur ein besserer Manschaftsdienstgrad. 
*schnellversteck*


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2006)

Meien AGA-StUffze konntest Du in der Pfeife rauchen, die hatten alle einen gewaltigen Knall, aber hinterher lief das alles ganz gut. Hatte auch mal mit einem UvD (ich dann natuerlich GvD, wer haette das gedacht) und das war auch ziemlich locker.
Wie gesagt, in meiner Kp war alles recht locker, die Unteroffiziere waren cool drauf und auch die Feldwebel waren ganz cool. Mit einem hatte ich ein recht interessantes Gespraech ueber Linux.  Und selbst unsere Offiziere waren ganz cool drauf. Das Beste war gewesen als mich unser Oberleutnant mit einem Plueschpinguin mit OLt-Klappen an den Fluegeln in die Nachbars-Kp geschickt hat um dem dortigen Oberleutnant dieses zu ueberbringen. Gleichzeitig sollte ich auch noch beim Kasernen-Feldwebel vorbeischauen um dort einen Fisch (ja, einen echten!) abzuliefern. Und natuerlich musste ich auch noch im San-Bereich vorbei irgendwelche Akten holen.
Ich bin also mit dem Pluesch-Ding in der einen Hand und einem Eimer Wasser mit Fisch in der anderen losgedackelt, ab zur anderen Kompanie. Mit Schaedel einschlagen war so ja eh nichts, also immer nur tapfer "Moin" gesagt. Pinguin abgeliefert, ab in den San-Bereich, mit Fisch! Dort ein paar Lacher kassiert was der Fisch denn habe und so, Akten eingesammelt und weiter zum Kasernenfeldwebel den Fisch abliefern. Post abholen und dann wieder zurueck in die Kp.
Ich glaub an die Tour werd ich mich ewig erinnern.

Von Chemie hab ich uebrigens keine Ahnung, hoechstens von der Chemie zwischen Mann und Frau. 
Ich war schon happy, dass ich vor die Wahl gestellt wurde wo ich hin will, lag wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich T1 gemustert wurde (unglaublich, aber wahr) und sogar 3 Monate verlaengert hab, also ein volles Jahr bei Deutschlands groesstem Trachtenverein verbracht habe.


----------



## Tabuk (20. Juni 2006)

Bundeswehr, Nackt-Wette ?
Wo ?
Danke Dennis:


> und auch die Feldwebel waren ganz cool


 (HFw d.R)
Dennoch die Mannschaften und Uffze kenne sich am besten mit PC's aus.
Die besten habe ich im Stab und im GeZi kennengelernt.
(*vom Thema abschweifen*)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2006)

Tabuk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die besten habe ich im Stab und im GeZi kennengelernt.


Ich, als Ex-GeZi-OG, denke, dass das Verhaeltnis zwischen den GeZi-Soldaten und den hoeheren Dienstgraden aus folgenden Gruenden recht locker ist:

Die GeZi-Soldaten werden nicht die ganze Zeit von den (St)Uffzen und Feldwebeln durch die Gegend gejagt. Dementsprechend entwickelt sich auch keine Abneigung gegenueber den Vorgesetzten. Es gibt ja auch teilweise Taetigkeiten die man dann auch mal auf "Gefallensbasis" erledigt. Im Gegenzug kann man dann mal was frueher abhauen um einen Bus frueher nach hause zu kommen. Allgemein ist sowas gut fuer die Atmosphaere im GeZi. Das konnte sogar schonmal Arbeit ersparen, oder zumindest etwas vertagen.
Wenn wir mit Spiess und Chef gefruehstueckt haben und jemand kam in's GeZi haben wir uns angehoert worum's ging, und wenn es nicht so wichtig war hat der Spiess oft genug gesagt, dass der jenige doch spaeter nochmal wieder kommen moechte. Kleinigkeiten (San-Zettel und sowas) wurden natuerlich mal fix dazwischen geschoben. Selbst Offiziersdienstgrade haben sich bei dem Anblick gleich wieder umgedreht und ihre Angelegenheiten auf spaeter verschoben. 
Wenn jemand in's GeZi kommt, dann will er was von mir. Dementsprechend sind die Leute meist freundlicher zu einem, wiederum kein Stressaufbau und keine Antipathien.
Man hat die ganze Zeit mit hoeheren Dienstgraden zu tun. Das erfordert einen freundlichen Umgang miteinander, und das von beiden Parteien.
Dann kann man sich auch mal erlauben dem Chef vorzuschlagen in sein neues Aquarium doch Hummer zu setzen um sein GeZi-Personal mittags besser verkoestigen zu koennen als das die Kantine kann.
Die Uffze sind oft nicht aelter als die Mannschaften (vor allem wenn man wie ich erst nach abgeschlossener Ausbildung die Bundeswehr heimsucht), dementsprechend ist man also die selbe Generation, und so ein U auf der Schulter hat ja rein menschlich nichts zu bedeuten. Darum kann auch mal ein Uffz in's GeZi kommen und einen OG fragen ob er Zeit hat draussen eine rauchen zu gehen.

Die Nackt-Wette hat uebrigens nichts mit dem Bund zu tun, die letzten paar Posts sind reines , aber das mit den Wetten hat sich ja eh erledigt. 

Nachtrag: Eine gute Sache hat die AGA: Man lernt ein paar witzige Sprueche. Und vor allem scheinen die AGA-Ausbilder ueber eines Bescheid zu wissen: Ueber den Puff.
Weil:

Es heisst nicht Zimmer, es heisst Stube. Zimmer gibt es im Puff.
Man sagt nicht Bescheid, man macht Meldung. Bescheid sagen kann man im Puff.


Nachtrag 2: Was ich nie moechte war wenn die neuen kamen. Die kamen dann morgens tapfer in's GeZi gerannt, geben sich die Handkante und fangen an rumzumelden. Den Jungs hab ich dann immer ganz fix klar gemacht, dass es reicht wenn man mich mit dem Namen anspricht der auf meinem lustigen Abreissschildchen steht. Und die vorgetaeuschte Selbstenthauptung ist auch nicht notwendig. Ich war ja selbst nur OG.
Aber naja, ich hab das ja auch gemacht als ich frisch war... 
Und ab und zu kann man sich daraus auch mal einen Spass machen.


----------



## Nico Graichen (20. Juni 2006)

Muss ich dir zustimmen Dennis. War 14 Monate bei dem Verein, davon 10,5 Monate Zugschreiber und 14 Tage im GeZi und hatte dabei eigentlich nur mit Leuten ab Stabsfeld aufwärts zu tun (natürlich auch mit denen darunter  ). Und im Stab / GeZi ist's sowieso viel lockerer, da kann man den Chef oer Spieß mal auf den Arm nehmen ohne das der einen ins Hallo stellt.
Hab es sogar eines morgens mal hingekommen noch vollkommen "müde" an der Wand vor Chefbüro zu lehnen und diesen dann in dieser Position zu grüßen. Außer "Was soll das denn?" kam da nix.

PS: Ich hab's zum HG geschafft 

PPS: Wir scheifen vom Thema ab.
Was machen eigentlich Kathy und Viktoria?


----------



## TvP (20. Juni 2006)

Na ich hoffe doch, zum Finale mit Sven übers Feld flitzen.
Wie war das nochmal mit dem schummeln?


----------



## javad (20. Juni 2006)

(54 * 74) - 1990 = *2006*


----------



## Dr Dau (21. Juni 2006)

@Alexander, eine PM könnte "abgehorcht" werden. 

@Dennis, gestresst war nur mein Uffz. ^^
Btw.: wie macht ein Schwein?!


----------



## Nico Graichen (21. Juni 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Btw.: wie macht ein Schwein?!


Uffz, Uffz, Uffz, ... 

Und wie macht ein Schein, das gegen nen Baum rennt?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Juni 2006)

niggo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Uffz, Uffz, Uffz, ...


Techno rules!


----------



## Nico Graichen (21. Juni 2006)

nicht schon wieder vom Thema ablenken


----------



## zioProduct (21. Juni 2006)

Schwein -----> Baum

uffz uffz uffz tok // schwein steht auf und will weiter laufen ---> uffz tok tok // rennt am Baum vorbei in den nächsten--> uffz uffz tok--> uffz uffz tok


---->


uffz uffz uffz tok uffz tok tok uffz uffz tok uffz uffz tok

--> Housebeat ;-]


----------



## Azi (21. Juni 2006)

Google hat ja dieses tolle Suchprotokoll. Und daraus soll es ja unsere "Vorlieben" erkennen und generiert daraus sogar 10 Suchbegriffe, die zu unseren anderen passen. Wie lauten sie bei mir?

```
Top-Suchanfragen mit Bezug auf Ihre Suchen:
1. 	
svenswmwette
2. 	
bill gates
3. 	
svens wm wette
4. 	
paul allen
5. 	
nexuiz
6. 	
flock
7. 	
layer ads
8. 	
robocup
9. 	
edgy eft
10. 	
german team
```
Ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, ich HASSE Fussball und hab nichtmal einen Suchbegriff in dieser Richtung eingegeben. Vor ein paar Tagen stand da noch sowas wie "ubuntu 6.04 dapper drake" oder "gentoo". Was soll der Müll? Google macht mich sauer


----------



## zioProduct (22. Juni 2006)

Und wie kann man die abfragen


----------



## Nico Graichen (22. Juni 2006)

Azi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, ich HASSE Fussball und hab nichtmal einen Suchbegriff in dieser Richtung eingegeben. Vor ein paar Tagen stand da noch sowas wie "ubuntu 6.04 dapper drake" oder "gentoo". Was soll der Müll? Google macht mich sauer


Du tust ja grad so, als wärst du der einzige User von google. Überleg mal wie viele Millionen da jeden Tag drauf rum turnen, da fallen deine 3 Suchen doch nicht ins gewicht.

@ziop
StUffz wäre übrigens die richtige Antwort gewesen. Das ist aber auch nicht schlecht


----------

